# La Santa Muerte



## KMK (May 7, 2010)

There is an interesting article in the recent NatGeo magazine about some cults growing in popularity among Mexicans in both Mexico and the US. Has anyone (Ruben) had any experience with La Santa Muerte? Apparently, there are high places popping up in San Diego.


----------



## SemperEruditio (May 7, 2010)

My only experience with it is that it's just another "saint" thrown in the mix. Similar to what to what the Yoruba's did with their gods and assigning them to the Roman Catholic saints so that they could worship them openly but in secret. From a priest I know the RCC has decried La Santa Muerte as essentially devil worship because death is not a personal figure but a stage of life... One that Jesus conquered on the Cross but that's my addition not the RCC.


----------



## py3ak (May 7, 2010)

I don't have much personal acquaintance. It seems like some people in Mexico are scared of _santeros_, though I believe that in Cuba and elsewhere that word doesn't refer to Santa Muerte followers. The RCC is largely opposed, from what I've heard, because however much macabre humour may form a part in celebrations of _Día de los Muertos_, venerating Death itself is another matter. At least they don't call it "San Muerte" since Death has never been canonized. It seems like a particularly egregious form of "all those that hate me love death".


----------



## KMK (May 7, 2010)

Is Dia de los Muertos a RC holiday in Mexico? Is it winked at by the RC? Is it supported? Or is it condemned out of one side of the mouth?

It appears that the drug trade is bringing these cults north of the border. There is now a 'narco saint' named "Valverde" or something. You should hear some of the strange worship practices that some of my elementary students in San Bernardino are exposed to all under the umbrella of RC.


----------



## py3ak (May 7, 2010)

KMK said:


> Is Dia de los Muertos a RC holiday in Mexico? Is it winked at by the RC? Is it supported? Or is it condemned out of one side of the mouth?
> 
> It appears that the drug trade is bringing these cults north of the border. There is now a 'narco saint' named "Valverde" or something. You should hear some of the strange worship practices that some of my elementary students in San Bernardino are exposed to all under the umbrella of RC.



Oh, yes. That is, if the massive and elaborate altars set up in churches for the day of the dead are anything to go by.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Jun 2, 2010)

La Santa Muerte isn't he considered sort of like the grim reaper or lord of death of some sort I read a brief article about him in a news story and that he seems to be appearing as they claim. It really makes me quiver


----------

